# Plotten mit Java (Funktionen, Vektoren etc)



## Miki (10. Nov 2003)

Ich suche eine Moeglichkeit komplizierte Funktionen und Vektoren (double array) in Java zu plotten. Natuerlich am Besten mit schoener Achsenbeschriftung etc.  Mit dem standardmaessigen Graphics kommt man ja da nicht viel weiter! Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, die er mir weitergeben kann?

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## Mike (10. Nov 2003)

tolles tool um wunderschoene plots zu erstellen. einfach runterladen, source code ansehen und modifizieren und ihr kriegt tolle, bunte plots 

http://ptolemy.eecs.berkeley.edu/


----------

